# Favorite Bulk Cycle Meals & Office Snacks?



## SloppyJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Just started another bulk cycle. I really enjoy cooking but during the week it's hard to do with work and school. Just looking for easy ideas to make sure I get my calories in. Here are some easy things I enjoy. I always make extra so I can take it to work the next day. I could use some good snack foods also. 

Grilled Chicken & Cheesy Rice
Grilled Steak with Wheat Noodles
Chicken Fajitas with Black Beans
Chicken Marinara with Wheat Noodles

Snacks:
Tuna, wheat crackers, sharp cheddar
Protein Bars
Peanut Butter Sandwich w/ Whole Milk


Also if you have any good ideas on stuff I can make at the office I would appreciate it. I have a microwave, fridge, and a toaster I can utilize. I keep stuff like milk, bread and PB in there. I've heard of people cooking eggs in the microwave but never tried it. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## bwrag (Jun 16, 2011)

I like the stoffer lasuanas put them in a contrainer and reheat. I know I didnt spell right. Pizza also when I'm bulking everything is fair game. I usually eat everything but chicken (except fried) and eggs Im so sick of those by the time I'm done cutting I dont even want them in my house


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

I cook all my food on Sunday, prepackage it, refrigerate half and freeze the other. Fire up the grill on a sunday afternoon and do chicken, beef, pork, fish if you like. Get a rice cooker, big pot of rice and frozen veggies from like Sam's club. Lots of seasonings, sauces you can blend in. Two hours or so, all food prep for the week is done for me and my wife. Easy!!


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Just started another bulk cycle. I really enjoy cooking but during the week it's hard to do with work and school. Just looking for easy ideas to make sure I get my calories in. Here are some easy things I enjoy. I always make extra so I can take it to work the next day. I could use some good snack foods also.
> 
> Grilled Chicken & Cheesy Rice
> Grilled Steak with Wheat Noodles
> ...




your favorite food is fucking cock on a bun you fucking fagget bitch. stop sending me friend requests i already told you im not fucking gay like you.


----------



## Hell (Jun 16, 2011)

Agreed with both above. 

I always add in a breakfast shake of:
Milk
2 scoops protein
1/2 cup-1 cup oats
berries/bannana/yogurt
pb
2 tbs olive oil
blend and enjoy for at least 800 calories

Go to costco/sams and stock up on sirloins. Big fat ones for $4 bucks a pound at costco and have for dinner 3-5 nights a week with rice or whatever.....

Im looking forward to bulking again in october or so...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

AnabolicBody said:


> your favorite food is fucking cock on a bun you fucking fagget bitch. stop sending me friend requests i already told you im not fucking gay like you.


 
This isn't Anything Goes, show some respect for other sections of the forum and the people who visit them.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 16, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> This isn't Anything Goes, show some respect for other sections of the forum and the people who visit them.


 
I don't know what this guy's problem is but I reported it. 


Either way. I like the idea of Bulk cooking on the weekend. I have a rice cooker and I normally use it atleast 2-3 times per week. I will try it this weekend. Think I'll make a batch of Chicken Marinara, Breasts, Rice and Veggies. That should give me some options for the week.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I don't know what this guy's problem is but I reported it.
> 
> 
> Either way. I like the idea of Bulk cooking on the weekend. I have a rice cooker and I normally use it atleast 2-3 times per week. I will try it this weekend. Think I'll make a batch of Chicken Marinara, Breasts, Rice and Veggies. That should give me some options for the week.



It makes life easier. I'll portion my meats out into tupperware, add rice the night before and frozen veggies and put it in the fridge. Have some of those real small Tupperware deals that I will put whatever sauce I want for the day and add it after reheating so the rice and veggies don't get soggy. It really is a good way to do meals.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I don't know what this guy's problem is but I reported it.
> 
> 
> Either way. I like the idea of Bulk cooking on the weekend. I have a rice cooker and I normally use it atleast 2-3 times per week. I will try it this weekend. Think I'll make a batch of Chicken Marinara, Breasts, Rice and Veggies. That should give me some options for the week.


 

I took care of it for you sweet cheeks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 16, 2011)

CT said:


> I took care of it for you sweet cheeks.


 
 Love you too CT!! 

So what's the best way to store cooked rice? Or do you just make it every day?


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

I cook enough rice for maybe two days. Just add a small touch of water to it before microwaving so it doesn't get crunchy.


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 16, 2011)

For quick meal's of egg whites I mix egg whites with some red / green diced peppers some red onion and bake them in the large size muffin tin. Then take them out and put four to five i zip lock baggies or tupperware. If your on the move all the time most quick marts and  gas stations have microwaves. I've never had a complaint going in heating up food and leaving although I try to make a purchase every now and again. Turkey burgers with bib lettuce and salsa quick n easy on the run too like those above stated one day of prep goes along way during a busy week.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 16, 2011)

Yall ever make breakfast burritos?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 16, 2011)

anabolicbody71 said:


> hello


 

Goodbye.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Love you too CT!!
> 
> So what's the best way to store cooked rice? Or do you just make it every day?


 

Just make enough for 2-3 days at a time.  You should be fine with that.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yall ever make breakfast burritos?



Yep, I scramble eggs with onion, peppers and mini hash browns in em. Heat the egg mix, slap it on a tortilla, cover with salsa and hot sauce and you've got a bulking burrito.


----------



## independent (Jun 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Love you too CT!!
> 
> So what's the best way to store cooked rice? Or do you just make it every day?



Get a rice cooker, I have this one. Just dont keep rice for more than 3 days max.  Im not sure if it will cook brown rice correctly though.

Zojirushi


----------

